#ubuntu-uds-platform-1 2014-11-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Update to bluez 5 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22332/update-to-bluez-5/
<shadeslayer> \o
<diwic> hi
<didrocks> who else than Riddell and cyphermox wants to join the session?
<Riddell> didrocks: shadeslayer should replace me
<didrocks> shadeslayer: want tha hangout link?
<Riddell> I'm feeling peely wally
<diwic> the session is not running yet, right?
<shadeslayer> I can't do hangouts :(
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvdc-xJ0m4xXrmCcgjwtQx_kAC6pfKISuv1mmK94mtcIohkA
<didrocks> shadeslayer: ok, so let's do IRC
<shadeslayer> yeah IRC is fine with me
<didrocks> diwic: not yet, I would need you in the hangout if you want though ^
<diwic> tbh I'm happy with IRC too
<shadeslayer> I'm fine with listening to hangouts and discussing on IRC
<rsalveti> hey, not yet streaming, right?
<shadeslayer> or totally on IRC, either way is fine
<didrocks> not yet, in a sec
<didrocks> no track lead, so I had to setup that
<rsalveti> didrocks: have the link, I can join
<diwic> rsalveti, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvdc-xJ0m4xXrmCcgjwtQx_kAC6pfKISuv1mmK94mtcIohkA
<shadeslayer> no sound
<shadeslayer> /o\
<diwic> shadeslayer, I have sound
<shadeslayer> no, on my system, I think it's busted
<diwic> QUESTION: The bluez5 stuff is in PulseAudio git now, I was wondering what the easiest way to test bluez 5 is now, is there a  ubuntu 15.04 PPA ?
<cyphermox> no, there isn't
<cyphermox> there is a PPA, but not with bluez 5 in it yet ;)
<jdstrand> is the meeting just irc at this point?
<diwic> jdstrand, no, it's streaming too
 * jdstrand reloads
<jdstrand> ah, there we go
<jdstrand> diwic: thanks
<didrocks> diwic: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions
<cyphermox> jdstrand: diwic, perhaps you could join the hangout
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> I have literally one question :)
<shadeslayer> FWIW my sound is entirely screwed, so can't really hear much of the conversation, but from the Kubuntu POV, we have bluedevil ported to Bluez 5
<shadeslayer> and it just needs a release upstream so that we can get it into Kubuntu
<cyphermox> has it lost bluez 4 support or are we good for now?
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> are we blocking that update?
<diwic> cyphermox, PA 6.0 will support both bluez 4 and bluez 5
<cyphermox> diwic: yes, but I was referring to the email on ubuntu-devel@ where there would be some binary package splitting for bluez 4 and bluez 5 possible if it turned up being necessary
<cyphermox> (and I'm curious what we'd upload, a git snapshot or patches on top of what we already ahve
<cyphermox> yay, diwic has appeared!
<shadeslayer> BTW KDE Upstream does not support Bluez 4 anymore
<shadeslayer> so it would be really nice to get the stack updated to 5
<cyphermox> alright
<rsalveti> great
<shadeslayer> yep
<jdstrand> QUESTION: android devices connecting to car stereos via bluetooth are able to both display the current track and control the music player. Ubuntu Touch currently can do neither. Will moving to bluez5 help with this or is that something different (I saw something about better protocol support)
<jdstrand> actually, the car can control the player
<jdstrand> (I said that backwards)
<jdstrand> cool-- is there a bug for that?
 * jdstrand would like to subscribe
<jdstrand> you have a tester here :)
<jdstrand> (thanks)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: btw, playback over bluetooth works fantastic right now :) that is a lot of fun
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<diwic> jdstrand, let's upgrade to bluez 5 so we can break it! :-)
<jdstrand> heh, sigh :P
<zomtir> QUESTION: current blueman version unloads 'module-bluetooth-discover' from pulseaudio
<zomtir> just searching the bug report
<zomtir> it's fixed in blueman 2.0, but it's not released yet
<zomtir> blueman 2 supports bluez5
<Samalutri> Hello there. What's up?
<Samalutri> Have I missed something?
<Trevinho> have HSP/HFP profiles been implemented now? These were dropped with first release, and should be implemented at different level (afaik ofono works with them), but what about gnome support for that?
<zomtir> Nice thanks!
<diwic> Trevinho, you mean headset audio? Bluez 5 needs PulseAudio 6.0 for them to work
<diwic> Trevinho, and PA 6.0 is not released yet
<Trevinho> diwic: yes
<Trevinho> diwic: ok... Is it possible to backport support for that?
<cyphermox> Trevinho: we've been discussing this, diwic will prepare a package when rc1 is ready
<Trevinho> cyphermox: ok, thanks.. I just joined late the hangout (was clashing with another one)
<cyphermox> yes ;)
<didrocks> thanks guys!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Ubuntu Touch Porting | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22379/ubuntu-touch-porting/
<rsalveti> who is the track lead?
<ogra_> i am, but still in another hangout
<ogra_> do we actually have people here ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: you're the meeting lead, not the track lead
<rsalveti> or are you also the track lead? :-)
<rsalveti> doing the recording and etc
<ogra_> oh, no
<ogra_> no idea who is doing that
<rsalveti> didrocks: do you know?
<didrocks> rsalveti: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/tracks
<didrocks> platform -> Ubuntu development
<didrocks> rsalveti: I had to open the HO myself
<didrocks> there was no available lead
<janimo`> where is the HO?
<rsalveti> hm, no leads around indeed
<apw> i think the point is you are able to make them yourself now
 * didrocks is happy to not have been the only one skipping the memo
<ogra_> so how do we get this started now ?
<ogra_> (i also dont see any community around, so is it actually wothwile to have it ? )
<rsalveti> guess you have to create the hangout
<rsalveti> make it record and such
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> and you can edit the hangout details in the schedule
<ogra_> oh man
<rsalveti> ogra_: we can have it still, janimo` is around
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but figuring out all this stuff will take me another 15min
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> and i'm ping bombed in other channels
<ali1234> that still leaves 35 minutes
<rsalveti> why did we decide to not have the track leads doing that?
<ogra_> yeah, trhats crazy
<rsalveti> ogra_: let's reschedule it then
<rsalveti> either tomorrow or friday
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> alright
<ogra_> now how do i re-schedule :P
<rsalveti> everyone: we're rescheduling this meeting, either for tomorrow or friday :-)
<ogra_> right
<janimo`> +1 for rescheduling
<ogra_> i'll figure it out
<rsalveti> keep your eyes on the schedule
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks :-)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> thanks as well
<janimo`> sforshee, the session will be rescheduled
<janimo`> FYI
<sforshee> janimo`: thanks, I was starting to wonder when no video came up
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-platform-1 2014-11-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development |  When should we stop making 32 bit images?  | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22353/when-should-we-stop-making-32-bit-images/
<gQuigs> infinity: https://plus.google.com/events/cphiehom1ihmqbns4lg8gj1r92c
<infinity> apw: ^
<gQuigs> let's try that again: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfbzWsy8s-gssRKFksr9j920IwN1x90T15st-BUItGh1Pov6Q?authuser=0&hl=en
<apw> gQuigs, not sure that is the right link at all
<infinity> gQuigs: Err, is that the on-air URL?  I see no way to actually join the hangout.
<infinity> Oh, second one is better.
<willcooke> Did you guys need a hand getting the hangout set up>
<willcooke> ?
<infinity> willcooke: Looks like we've got it going.
<willcooke> great
<infinity> willcooke: gQuigs Just needs to smack the on air button.
<willcooke> et voila :)
<arges> yo. where is the video link?
<henrix> arges: i was looking at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22353/when-should-we-stop-making-32-bit-images/
<arges> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTGVjwkgN_I
<cyphermox> henrix: you see video on summit right now?
<henrix> cyphermox: i can see it in the link arges just posted
<cyphermox> right
<henrix> cyphermox: but not on the one i posted
<cyphermox> the google plus events link works to watch, but something isn't sufficiently configured so that video shows up on summit.ubuntu.com
<arges> yup
<henrix> arges: thanks, btw ;)
<arges> np
<balloons> I pushed the proper link to the page, a refresh should show the stream now
<arges> balloons: yay it works now
<cjwatson> installing the 64-bit kernel is only really hard because we don't build it for i386 and rely on multiarch
<infinity> cjwatson: yeah, that was covered.
<cjwatson> (but that still doesn't mean impossible, just fiddlier)
<cjwatson> cool, I was a bit late
<cjwatson> ... and I make that about a minute lag
<cjwatson> I think that Debian would prefer to be relying on multiarch rather than having an -amd64 flavour on i386, FWIW
<cjwatson> it means more downloading on apt-get update for any i386 users
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you want to hop in on the fishbowl?
<cjwatson> guess I can
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, I tihnk we're close to done.
<cjwatson> did you already talk about the 32-bit UEFI issue?
<gQuigs> thanks!
<arges> good job
<gQuigs> apw: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/development-1411-drop-x86-32 .. haven't moved stuff yet
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
<balloons> no video guys?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | 15.04 release planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22386/1504-release-planning/
 * stgraber waves
<Riddell> hola
<Laney> hai
<Laney> do I just paste the URL of the hangout or something?
<Laney> I gave it to summit already ...
<Laney> well: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYd1Z43GhaMVvkkEPrYg-Fsa_2hztiGM9XS7YjnqZzE0eqdyGQ?authuser=0&hl=en-GB ?
<infinity> Oh, the URL's here.
<cjwatson> I'm needed in a different session; may hop in at some point.
<infinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Laney> I can't unmute
<Laney> for some reason
<Laney> we're on the stable GNOME
<Laney> don't know
<shirgall> Gnome 3.15 beta is expected 2/18
<shirgall> (3.15.90)
<shirgall> 3.16.0 stable expected 3/25
<shirgall> https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointFifteen
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseTaskSignup  "15.04 Alpha 2 QA contact: flavor contacts"; "15.04 Beta 1 QA contact: flavour contacts"
<slangasek> yes you can see this page was prepared by a Canadian
<shirgall> You should really write your release notes today based on the current plan and adjust it as you go along. Makes it easier to see the goal.
<infinity> slangasek: Ahh, it's obvious that someone else did the first two and I did the second. :P
<infinity> s/second/third/
<Laney> something very weird is happening to my hangout
<Laney> or maybe I'm in a time loop
<Laney> I think the world would explode if I reset probably
<Laney> s/reset/refreshed/
<stgraber> yeah, that seems probable
<Laney> I'm getting the current audio interleaved with audio from 2 minutes previous
<Laney> wait
<Laney> some youtube video started playing
<Laney> fixed :)
<stgraber> was about to suggest that :)
<Laney> but I hadn't touched the browser at all
<Laney> ho hum
<belvis> it's very nice to have a later import freeze
<stgraber> yeah, the summit page auto-reloads somehow, had that happen to me in the past
<slangasek> infinity: I thought that's because the new release process is the one that has to be followed hung over
<infinity> Bingo.
<infinity> Though, often drunk, not hung over.
<Laney> USB breathalysers
<stgraber> there's a pam module for that
<cjwatson> yes, possibly trimming the last few would be a good idea :)
<Laney> I don't even know how you post it to youtube, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cjwatson> Laney: win
<shirgall> Too late. ;)
<shirgall> Posting to youtube now.
<Laney> I just pressed "stop"
<infinity> I need a breathalyser on my phone to prevent drunk texting.
<Laney> Assume there's a post-upload editing facility
<infinity> Laney: I believe you can trim ends, don't know about actual editing.
<Laney> "Vote for your favourite moments!"
<Laney> hahaha
 * Laney does this
<shirgall> "We can effectively revert things with copies if we cross our fingers."
<stgraber> now we need to edit the IRC log too... :)
<infinity> EDIT ALL THE THINGS.
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I had to "hang up" a second time
<shirgall> revert 'stuff' I got the quote wrong
<shirgall> Don't worry the video is unlisted.
<shirgall> (Yeah, I checked)
<Laney> I found the editor
<Laney> BAH.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Unity8 & Mir casual catch up | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22397/unity8-mir-casual-catch-up/
<willcooke> video working?
<mhall119> working now,yes
<willcooke> \o/
<CheeseBurg> Can the slides link be placed here
<willcooke> I'll get a link
<avoine> indeed new indicators are really great
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Have the mor team looked into moving to libinput?
<mrbrownstone3g> mir
<mhall119> QUESTION: What work needs to be done to support traditional desktop style stacked windows? How about traditional desktop, will it have a root window?
<avoine> it is not clear that is it a swipe button tough
<CheeseBurg> mhall119: Was about to ask something like that lol
<mhall119> CheeseBurg: I was initially going to ask mrbrownstone3g's questions, so now you steal one of his
 * mhall119 spies libinput :)
<willcooke> mrbrownstone3g, does that answer your question?
<mhall119> willcooke: the broadcast video hasn't reached that point yet, we have a minute or two lag
<willcooke> ah yes
<mhall119> but I think it did, yes
<mhall119> willcooke: did you say when rootless X windows will be supported in Unity Next ISO?
<CheeseBurg> Yea he is just finishing the slides
<mhall119> QUESTION: When/how will we be able to record video directly from Mir? How about a Mir gstreamer source?
 * mhall119 knows about mircast, but it stores frames as individual image files, IIRC
<mhall119> mirscreencast or whatever it's called
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is the estimated time for Unity 8 to be able to do traditional desktop stuff? Not interested in when it becomes default, just working.
<willcooke> HOWTO:  Create videos from mirscreencast:  http://www.whizzy.org/2014/08/recording-screencasts-from-the-unity-8-desktop-preview/
<CheeseBurg> Ok so 15.04ish then?
<willcooke> ish :)
<kgunn> link to unity8/mir session https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1h-5cMRK3xsy9ayb4-74L0R2zld-CC5xcqO8bJQAVlvo/edit?usp=sharing
<CheeseBurg> kgunn: Thanks for the slides
<balloons> QUESTION: Any thoughts on running my desktop with XMir and mir again?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Has there been interest in Mir outside from Ubuntu
<CheeseBurg> oh snap it ended already lol
<balloons> hehe, and the broadcast ends
<kgunn> balloons: some people still do appearently, some folks tell of "improved performance" I think b/c it gives another buffer to prevent pipeline stall
<kgunn> some gamers use it
<kgunn> CheeseBurg: yes, there has been outside interest
<CheeseBurg> kgunn: Can you say who or is that NDA?
<kgunn> there have been some chip partners as well as some companies that do vm's
<kgunn> CheeseBurg: yeah, i can't get too specific
<CheeseBurg> Understandable
<kgunn> i'll say there's been one project that actually did their own shell on mir...totally custom
<mhall119> XBMC?
<CheeseBurg> I wish these projects would talk about it. I am interested in Mir usage outside of Ubuntu
<kgunn> i know it is frustrating at times
<kgunn> avoine: @hard to tell it's a swipe...you can always file a bug and we can bring that up with design
<kgunn> it doesn't mean they'll change it for sure, but always up for discussion from user feedback
<avoine> kgunn: yeah, I'll
<avoine> kgunn: that bring me an other question, where should I fill this "general" bugs that are not app specific, unity8?
<kgunn> avoine: yes, if it's really something about the shell....then unity8 is the place
<avoine> ok
<kgunn> anything shell is launcher, indicators/panel, dash, notifications
<kgunn> that sort of thing
<ali1234> i am somewhat interested in using Mir in Xfce
<ali1234> or Xfce in Mir
<ali1234> but only because i looked at Wayland and said "nope"
<kgunn> avoine: and don't worry about logging against the wrong project too much...bugs usually find their way
<kgunn> ali1234: does xfce have it's own toolkit or use gtk ?
<ali1234> kgunn: it uses gtk
<ali1234> kgunn: but more importantly it uses libwnck
<ali1234> and doesn't agree with CSD and the "compositor does everything" model
<Trevinho> ali1234: I maintain libwnck, and I think it won't be moved to anything different from X any time soon
<ali1234> Trevinho: that's fine as long as something replaces it
<Trevinho> ali1234: it can be replaced in some terms, but also Xfce will need to provide its own compositor also in a mir world
<ali1234> Trevinho: again, that is fine, as long as we don't have to invent custom APIs for everything
<Trevinho> (or a compositor based on something that is shared by others, if you prefer)
<Trevinho> well, mir has not a protocol by itself
<ali1234> so what would be the place to start?
<ali1234> the problems listed by the cairo-dock developer are pretty much identical to the ones i have identified
<ali1234> running cairo-dock inside xfce is something xfce users would expect to be able to do
<ali1234> but under the current model we'd both have to write our own (incompatible) compositors
<kgunn> ali1234: for the gtk aspect this is a nice link describing the current state
<kgunn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/ubuntu-devs-demo-gtk-apps-running-mir-unity-8
<kgunn> ali1234: have you used mir ? or played with the example apps/example shell ?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> it won't run on my graphics card
<kgunn> ali1234: ah...proprietary drivers
<kgunn> feel free to visit #ubuntu-mir
<ali1234> i've used it on a phone actually... i ported the first ever ubuntu touch release to samsung galaxy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-platform-1 2014-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Ubuntu Touch Porting | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22379/ubuntu-touch-porting/
<ogra_> heya
<willcooke> hey
<ogra_> willcooke, got a hangout link ?
<willcooke> anyone else need it?
<willcooke> to join the hangout:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfgKhHVw0F85m6EA7tDr6qh_DhvUpMu8lVWVb3wWqBCnj3Msg?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<ogra_> i wouldnt mind sitting not alone :)
<willcooke> to just view:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4t2eM-H16Q
<willcooke> sergiusens, rsalveti - you guys want to join the HO?
<ogra_> janimo, ^^^^ if you feel like
<rsalveti> will do, in a minute
<janimo> ogra_, which is the HO URL?
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfgKhHVw0F85m6EA7tDr6qh_DhvUpMu8lVWVb3wWqBCnj3Msg?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<janimo> I joined after it was pasted I think
<willcooke> just waiting a few more minutes and we'll get started...
<willcooke> we're live...
<willcooke> someone in the hangout has another window open with the video streaming in... ogra_ rsalveti janimo
<janimo> http://people.canonical.com/~jani/a/html/index.html
<ogra_> willcooke, yeah, sorry, that was me
<rsalveti> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-ubuntu-touch-porting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Bringing Ubuntu to the car | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22385/bringing-ubuntu-to-the-car/
<mhall119> hmmmm, our host doesn't seem to be here
<gQuigs> but I'm really excited about bringing ubuntu to the car :(
<amjjawad> gQuigs: that is why it is 2:00AM and I am here because I am intersted in this session
<amjjawad> if the host won't be here, I might do it :P
<mhall119> yeah, but without him there's nobody to really talk about how to do it ;/
<amjjawad> mhall119: I guess you are right :(
<amjjawad> it is all about howto after all
<gQuigs> well.. I mean we could have a brief discussion about what we could do with Ubuntu that we can't do with current setups..
<gQuigs> it seems like it would fit pretty well with the image based updates, click packages story
<jeremiah> Hi. :-)
<mhall119> our host has arrived :)
<amjjawad> great :)
<asac> o/
<mhall119> jeremiah: let me know if you need me to setup the hangout for you, I'd be happy to
<jeremiah> mhall119: Please :-)
<jeremiah> I tried from my machine but Google tells me there are issues
<jeremiah> Sorry for being late everyone
<mhall119> ok, everybody give me 2 minutes to set it up
<amjjawad> mhall119: sure
<amjjawad> jeremiah: no worries
<jeremiah> My apologies for my lateness, but I can start to chat a bit now.
<jeremiah> I'm Jeremiah C. Foster and I'm GENIVI's Community Manager
<jeremiah> GENIVI is an automotive alliance
<mhall119> alright, here's the hangout link for anyone who wants to be on the video: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc0roCpArJnM841UjRcq7JwYZugajEzNvGHIBcyasj6BPHrbg?authuser=0&hl=en
<jeremiah> Designed to bring forward specifications and software for open source IVI applications
<jeremiah> IVI == InVehicle Infotainment
<jeremiah> Or navigation, music, other media, etc.
<amjjawad> mhall119: I am about to have a coffee to stay awake so will join in a bit
<amjjawad> I did join but I put mute
<mhall119> jeremiah: we're just waiting for you to join the hangout
<mhall119> jeremiah: having issues joining?
<jeremiah> Y es
<mhall119> do you have another browser you can try with?
<jeremiah> Sure
<mhall119> try disabling video too if the other browser has the same problems, that sometimes helps
<jeremiah> okay, will do
<mhall119> sorry for the delay everybody, we'll get this going as soon as possible
<mhall119> just went live, the broadcast video should start in a minute or two
<mhall119> jeremiah: can you post us some links to the genivi stack and api?
<jeremiah> Gits: http://git.projects.genivi.org/
<jeremiah> http://projects.genivi.org/GENIVI_Baselines/meta-ivi/home
<mhall119> if anyone else can help me take notes on http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-bringing-ubuntu-to-the-car I would appreciate it
<jeremiah> Most recent release:
<jeremiah> http://wiki.projects.genivi.org/index.php/Meta-ivi/7.0.1
<jeremiah> Yamaica -- GENIVI Eclipse plugin
<jeremiah> Also, GENIVI uses something called Franca for Interface definition
<amjjawad> jeremiah: I am interested to find out how this will go so how can I follow up? in case it will happen and Ubuntu will be on the car?
<jeremiah> I think a launchpad site is a good idea.
<jeremiah> amjjawad: I'm happy to help running the project.
<jeremiah> GENIVI has mailing lists, but not a general one yet. https://lists.genivi.org/mailman/listinfo
<amjjawad> jeremiah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad
<gQuigs> had to drop..
<jeremiah> I'm jeremiah-foster on Launchpad
<jeremiah> Thanks everyone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Ubuntu Touch Developer Mode vivid | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22378/ubuntu-touch-developer-mode-vivid/
<amjjawad> jeremiah: thanks for this great session
<jeremiah> https://launchpad.net/~jeremiah-foster
<jeremiah> Sure thing!
<amjjawad> could you please send me your ..
<amjjawad> oh, that was fast :D
<jeremiah> :P
<amjjawad> GENIVI-Ubuntu
<amjjawad> I shall choose that name
<amjjawad> how about that?
<jeremiah> Cool, why not!
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<amjjawad> jeremiah: okay, once I am done with the setup, I shall let you know
<jeremiah> Sounds good.
<amjjawad> I see your email on Launchpad
<amjjawad> so I will contact you once done
<amjjawad> it is 3am here and I am having hard time to keep myself awake
<amjjawad> I had to attend this session because I was so interested and I have contacted Ubuntu about the same idea
<amjjawad> good to talk to you, jeremiah :)
 * ogra_ is still stuck in a meeting and would appreciate if one of rsalveti or sergiusens coudl run the HO
<ogra_> (i'll join asap)
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> ho link?
<ogra_> i think we have to create it ourselves
<rsalveti> thought willcooke would take care of it
<ogra_> he isnt around
<willcooke> rsalveti, I can't Im in another meeting and cant host 2 hangouts
<rsalveti> alright, let me try to find out how to create that thing
<willcooke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<rsalveti> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcDOIykNdNIUfdtRShzfUjlgvMe0LYX_baFBZe7hESk_NE9iQ
<rsalveti> everything is so slow lol, had to confirm my phone number
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<rsalveti> sergiusens: mind joining?
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^^
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok
<mzanetti> and you're live
<rsalveti> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-ubuntu-touch-developer-mode-vivid
<akiva-thinkpad> 0000 is my password; don't tell anyone!
 * akiva-thinkpad has to use an emulator
<mzanetti> I'd like to not be forced to have pinlock enabled
<rsalveti> mzanetti: right, that will get fixed once we add support for certificates
<mzanetti> same here... I do everything through ssh
<rsalveti> mzanetti: kind of similar as android, once you accept the host, it's then a trusted one
<rsalveti> so you don't necessarily need pin anymore
<mzanetti> ah ok, cool
<greyback_> Yep. I use adb for scripting, but ssh for a shell
<greyback_> cert approach sounds good, looking forward to it
<mzanetti> I do use adb for pushing files though, just because the syntax is shorter than scp -P port ...
<greyback_> rsync for me
<mzanetti> although the lack of proper wildcard support in adb push is a pain point
<akiva-thinkpad> yah Canada
<akiva-thinkpad> news to me
<greyback_> QUESTION: adb has commands like install/uninstall/backup/restore - do these work with Touch?
<greyback_> error out/remove from help is ok for me
<mzanetti> I guess for those phablet-tools make more sense
<mzanetti> yeah
<greyback_> framework hooks, yeah I like that idea
<greyback_> REQUEST: could phablet-* tools support the ANDROID_SERIAL env var
<ogra_>      [xx] drop unsupported options from adb help (and adb itself)
<jdstrand> ogra_: oh, declaring what to backup to a backup framework. that is an interesting idea
<ogra_> greyback_, i added that to the notes ^^^
<greyback_> ogra_: thanks!
<jdstrand> that could hook into a cloud backup thing
<jdstrand> transparent to the app
<greyback_> ogra_: really? Oh I hadn't noticed. Sorry!
<greyback_> you have a "-s" switch documented
<ogra_> :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: re dev mode> sure, I just had to comment that it sounded neat
<jdstrand> ogra_: could be a click hook... (I can almost see the path :)
<greyback_> QUESTION: would be good to add UI options to enable performance gathering stuff from the  SDK (e.g. CPU usage, GPU/frame rate, memory usage)
<greyback_> or make it easy for devs to turn that on
<sergiusens> ah, the session transformed from developer mode to developer tools :P
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: volume up + volume down does screenshots too
<akiva-thinkpad> ty!
<greyback_> sergiusens: well it's so that dev-mode would make it easy to turn on dev tools
<greyback_> that's all I was thinking. I'm mentally comparing with android's dev mode settings
<ogra_> added to the doc (performance)
<sergiusens> greyback_: I know, but we don't have all the right people for developer tools ;-) (more so when talking about sdk)
<greyback_> sergiusens: fair point, just wanted to raise the idea
<greyback_> rsalveti: yep that overlay is handy, for first step
<greyback_> SDK guys probably good to talk with
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/performance-and-qml-applications-on-ubuntu/
<rsalveti> cool
<mzanetti> sergiusens: there's more
<mzanetti> sergiusens: e.g. exporting QSG_VISUALIZE
<mzanetti> greyback_: can you post your presentation too? that should have what they need
<sergiusens> greyback_: mzanetti getting that info on developer.ubuntu.com would be a +
<mzanetti> sergiusens: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1wFu6gNaaFVdTjIQYvMokeHg5iLZ_GG5xgohWQ9hwwyA/edit#slide=id.p
<greyback_> my presentation slides, more GPU perf optimisations: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1wFu6gNaaFVdTjIQYvMokeHg5iLZ_GG5xgohWQ9hwwyA/edit
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> greyback_: enabling the QSG ovedraws by a settings switch would awesome
<greyback_> mzanetti: yep, more advanced but yes
<akiva-thinkpad> very cool
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: ~/.cache/<appid>/
<mzanetti> err. ./cache/upstart/application-click-<appid>
<mzanetti> akiva-thinkpad: ^
<akiva-thinkpad> +1 thanks
<ogra_> or use the logviewer app :)
<balloons> QUESTION: what's will happen with click-buddy?
<akiva-thinkpad> What is will happen?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, :-) What is the plans since I see phablet-tools is getting new stuff
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<balloons> does it make sense to deprecate it or ?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcDOIykNdNIUfdtRShzfUjlgvMe0LYX_baFBZe7hESk_NE9iQ
<akiva-thinkpad> if anyone wants to chime in
<balloons> sorry I had to be in another session and missed most of this ;-(
<balloons> click-buddy originally was a bit of a hack, so I think it might be better to move the functionality into other tools
<balloons> fyi, I don't use it atm, as I tend to use click directly now and other tools as needed
<akiva-thinkpad> ty for the explanation
<greyback_> ogra_: god no, that would be far too sensible
<balloons> we do keep IRC logs, but they are not embedded
<balloons> QUESTION: how much of adb will go away? Will I be able to continue to push and pull and run the shell if I want?
<mzanetti> udb  \o/
<mzanetti> :)
<balloons> fyi, the irc logs from this session :-) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
 * sergiusens needs to drop
<balloons> thanks guys!
<balloons> bring on certificates please!
<balloons> :-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
<mzanetti> ogra_: live-view of logs would be even more cool than just pulling them
<mzanetti> like phablet-log-view <appid>
<ogra_> mzanetti, logviewer does that !
<ogra_> on the phone even
<mzanetti> yeah well, *on* the phone
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> but on the phone I want to have my app running
<ogra_> mzanetti, feel free to add it to the etherpad
<mzanetti> while I watch the log
<matv1> thnx guys very informative!
<greyback_> o/
<jdstrand> ogra_: haha, "you do it well" -- he brings his ignorance everywhere well? lol
<ogra_> :D
 * jdstrand is still chuckling
<mzanetti> ogra_: the etherpad didn't load for me :D
<ogra_> he is definitely excusing for it very very well :)
<mzanetti> now it does
<ogra_> [xx] remote live-log viewing
<ogra_> added that
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: especially for unity8 it'd be awesome. I think my most typed things are ssh to phone; cat .../unity8.log
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> yeah, that should be easily fixable
 * ogra_ is surpised you dont ahave a script or shell alias for that yet :)
<mzanetti> now that you say it, I'm too
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Track: Ubuntu Development | Systemd transition | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22401/systemd-transition/
<pitti> slangasek: I can haz hangout URL?
<slangasek> hmm I expected jodh to set it up ;)
<willcooke> I'm doing it
<pitti> willcooke: ah, cheers
<slangasek> oh, alrighty then
<willcooke> hangout URL:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeijy4o_dDv_7S4gwy-NklyhjrNfvAH18jHOgyY5T6kvPO2hQ?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<willcooke> youtube for viewing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEc1TPm4yNs
<willcooke> general summit page: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22401/systemd-transition/
<willcooke> pitti, ^^
 * stgraber waves
<stgraber> someone got a URL for me? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<willcooke> <willcooke> hangout URL:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeijy4o_dDv_7S4gwy-NklyhjrNfvAH18jHOgyY5T6kvPO2hQ?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<willcooke> <willcooke> youtube for viewing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEc1TPm4yNs
<willcooke> <willcooke> general summit page: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22401/systemd-transition/
<willcooke> stgraber, ^^
<stgraber> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<balloons> link to the wiki?
<willcooke> just asking jodh
<linuxtech> Might want to include https://wiki.debian.org/systemd/Packaging in the blueprint.
<linuxtech> baloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers Is that the link you wanted?
<balloons> linuxtech, ty yes
<linuxtech> http://people.canonical.com/~jhunt/systemd/packages-to-convert/  How is the list compiled?
<linuxtech> Is the sprint going to focus on packages in main, or everything?  Any plans for mergeing changes back to Debian?
<slangasek> linuxtech: we will need to address all the packages that ship upstart jobs in Ubuntu without shipping either sysvinit scripts or systemd units.  Such packages are generally not mergable to Debian, because they didn't come from Debian in the first place (if they had, they would have come with sysvinit scripts)
<slangasek> pitti: I didn't catch what if anything needed to be taken as an action for DEP8, can you update the pad?
<mdeslaur> sorry, I missed the beginning of this session, but FYI the security team will add apparmor support to systemd this cycle
<mdeslaur> right now, apparmor profiles aren't loaded at early boot
<jdstrand> apparmor support should also be a blocker
<mdeslaur> help appreciated on the systemd side :)
<mdeslaur> it's currently using a sysv init script, which means services start before apparmor profiles are loaded
<jdstrand> that is quite important for server :)
<mdeslaur> yes, before switching the default
<jdstrand> also, we have the work planned. there is apparmor and systemd work. we could use people if people had time
<jdstrand> we'll get there, but if there are specific timeframes, that may be problematic
<jdstrand> well, I should say, if there are specific timeframes, we may need help
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/platform-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-platform-1.html
<shirgall> Thanks for the session!
<pitti> slangasek, willcooke: are you still editing the pad? otherwise I'd copy it to the BP whiteboard?
<willcooke> I'm done
<slangasek> pitti: done - thanks!
<pitti> copied
